# Shell Health



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I was wondering what I can do for my tank so my snail and shrimp can get all the vitamins they need.

I saw one dead ghost shrimp in my tank and was curious about nutritional needs. Right now I plop a algae wafer down in there every couple of days, but what else can I do? 

My GMsnail has grown a lot since I put him in the large tank, what can I do to make sure his shell is getting what it needs?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Most FW inverts do best in hard, high ph water. My local Big Box store was continually killing their Mystery Snails until they isolated them from the local tap water (soft and acid).


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Shrimp will also appreciate a meaty diet also. Shrimp cusine, shrimp pellets are a good start. Both will benefit from blanched greens and zuchinni once in awhile also. You can also put a small piece of cuttle bone in for the snail for calcium.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cuttle bones are great to throw in there. They will dissolve very slowly and also provides a good rasping medium.

Suppliment with high calcium enriched foods as well. You can make your own food and add calcium powder to it.


----------

